# 225 bam uk tt



## Newson (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi,

Just joined, thought I'd post up a little bit about my car, and hopefully update along the way  


Here it is, pretty much standard.











Here's a before and after lowering, only on 40mm amax springs for now. Mine is 2001 so pre-facelift.











Here's the engine bay just after the n249 delete 











I got a bit wrap happy with the 3M carbon fibre stuff! 


















Fitted an SFS 80mm TIP ( didn't make a huge difference but it's not been mapped in yet...) 


















Had it on the dyno , it ran 236 bhp  turned out to be a knackered turbo, knackered EGT sensor and a **** load of vac leaks! 











Oil catch can and PCV delete, along with carbon canister + S2000 air filter 











My standard k04 turbo went tits up last month too! So ordered a baby hybrid replacement with billet compressor wheel, uprated actuator, bearing and oil seals. 










Old V New 










A lot of general service work has gone into this car too, cambelt, clutch and flywheel, haldex and engine service, bushes and drop links all round... Needless to say, it's a money pit! 


Just managed to get myself set up with that dash command app for my phone. Here's a log , 4th gear pull to redline. Does it all look normal to you lot? The car just has a stage 1 generic map at the moment ( + the other mods I've mentioned ) 

Obviously I'm taking these bhp predictions with a pinch of salt, but the MAF g/s seems to work out around 260bhp. 











I've got a lot on my ' to do ' list still, like de-cat , possibly downpipe ( not sure if I can be bothered with the hassle of fitting ) , nice stainless exhaust for show, custom stage 2 map. Hopefully should see 280-290 odd bhp. Once all of this is done ill finally get some decent wheels!! 






tnewson


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome. And looks like a good build so far


----------

